# Problème graveur Samsung se s084d



## _Luis_ (18 Octobre 2011)

Salut à tous. J'ai un ancien macbook pro Intel Core 2 Duo à 2.16ghz, 4go de Ram et sous Snow 10.6.8.
Mon lecteur/graveur interne était mort depuis un ptit bout de temps et j'ai décidé d'acheter un graveur externe.
Ce graveur est un graveur externe Samsung se s084d.
Mon mac le reconnait dans l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai installé le driver TSDNMac.
J'arrive à lire des dvd mais j'ai voulu graver un cd (sur un cdr vierge) et itunes me met : 
"La tentative de gravure de disque à échoué. Le lecteur de disque est indisponible. Il a du être déconnecté".

Est ce que vous savez d'ou ça peut venir ? Le samsung est connecté par usb, il y a 2 prises dont 1 principale. Je ne peux connecter qu'une seule prise (la principale) et l'autre est collée à 3cm et j'ai 1 prise usb à droite et à gauche de mon MBP.

Je ne vois pas d'ou ça vient.
merci !


----------



## _Luis_ (18 Octobre 2011)

j'ai essayé avec Toast en me disant que c'était un problème avec itunes mais il me dit que la connexion n'est pas stable. (Erreur d'interface : 4)


----------



## _Luis_ (20 Octobre 2011)

Help !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2011)

_Luis_ a dit:


> Est ce que vous savez d'ou ça peut venir ? Le samsung est connecté par usb, il y a 2 prises dont 1 principale. Je ne peux connecter qu'une seule prise (la principale) et l'autre est collée à 3cm et j'ai 1 prise usb à droite et à gauche de mon MBP.



Je déduis de ton propos qu'il s'agit d'un graveur "auto-alimenté", donc la réponse est simple : alimentation électrique insuffisante. Soit tu peux connecter une alimentation externe à ton graveur, soit tu dois utiliser les deux prises USB pour le faire (rien ne t'interdit de brancher la seconde prise USB, celle qui ne sert qu'à l'alimentation électrique, au moyen d'une rallonge USB &#8230; Bon, là, c'est une rallonge de 5 mètres, mais tu peux en trouver de plus courtes, hein, 50 ou 60 cm devraient faire l'affaire) !


----------



## _Luis_ (21 Octobre 2011)

pas con ! tu crois que je peux trouver ça ou des petites rallonges usb ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2011)

_Luis_ a dit:


> pas con ! tu crois que je peux trouver ça ou des petites rallonges usb ?



Au même ;endroit que les grandes, partout où on vend des câbles USB, que ça soit sur internet ou en boutique.


----------



## _Luis_ (22 Octobre 2011)

ça, ça pourra faire l'affaire ? 

http://www.materiel.net/cable-adaptateur-usb/rallonge-usb-1-8m-4408.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2011)

_Luis_ a dit:


> ça, ça pourra faire l'affaire ?
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/cable-adaptateur-usb/rallonge-usb-1-8m-4408.html



Ben oui, comme celle de 5 m, en cherchant tu peux trouver plus court, là, j'en ai une de 90 cm sous la main, qui suffirait amplement !


----------



## _Luis_ (22 Octobre 2011)

Merci à toi


----------



## _Luis_ (29 Octobre 2011)

problème réglé ! j'ai acheté une rallonge usb et ça marche nickel. Je le dis au cas ou pour d'autres qui pourraient avoir le même problème ! 
Merci !


----------



## Mac276 (10 Novembre 2011)

_Luis_ a dit:


> []
> Mon mac le reconnait dans l'utilitaire de disque. J'ai installé le driver TSDNMac.
> J'arrive à lire des dvd [].



Bonsoir Luis,

je viens de faire la même acquisition que toi mais moi je ne parviens pas à l'installer. 
Il est bien reconnu par mon Mac mais ensuite c'est la galère ! J'ai également récupéré le TSDNMac, mais il est question aussi de BIN et là je bloque : la notice d'installation est très mal faite et sur le net ce n'est pas mieux, tout semble fait pour windows. 
Pourrais-tu m'indiquer exactement comment tu as fait ?


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Novembre 2011)

Quel OS ? Leopard ? SL ? Lion ?
Dans les 3 cas, je suis surpris qu'un driver soit nécessaire... Que son installation perturbe le fontionnement du matériel m'étonne moins...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2011)

Je viens de récupérer dans l'épave d'un PC un graveur NEC, modèle ND-3500AG que j'ai installé dans un boîtier Firewire. Ça n'est pas un graveur "auto-alimenté", mais un classique ATAPI (c'était un PC "tour"). Dans "infos système Apple", au chapître "gravure", paragraphe "gestion de la gravure, il est reconnu comme : "Oui (lecteur dun sous-traitant pris en charge)". Je n'ai aucun problème en lecture avec cette unité, mais en gravure, avec Toast, j'ai en permanence ce message "connexion instable". J'ai aussi ce même message lorsque je demande des infos disque (menu "graveur"), ou lorsque je tente d'effacer un DVD RW (encore que là, évidemment, syndrome de la démonstration oblige, il vienne de m'effacer un DVD-RW sans coup férir  Et bien entendu, me grave le dit DVD-RW sans vouloir générer d'erreur !:casse.

Sachant que mon autre graveur externe (un Pioneer DVR-110D) dans un autre boîtier externe utilise sans aucun problème ce même câble Firewire, d'une part, et que le boîtier utilisé contenait précédemment un disque dur qui ne m'a jamais causé le moindre souci, j'en déduis que le problème vient du graveur, mais est-ce un "défaut" ou n'importe quel autre graveur du même modèle causerait-il le même message d'erreur, là, je n'ai aucun moyen de le savoir.

EDIT : bon, je suis rassuré, d'habitude, j'avais le message "_erreur d'interface, connexion instable_" pendant la gravure du "lead-in", là, je l'ai eu pendant celle du "lead-out" !


----------



## Mac276 (10 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Quel OS ? Leopard ? SL ? Lion ?
> Dans les 3 cas, je suis surpris qu'un driver soit nécessaire... Que son installation perturbe le fontionnement du matériel m'étonne moins...



Bonjour,

merci de t'intéresser aussi à mon problème. 
Oui c'est vrai j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il s'agit d'un OS X 10.6 sous Snow Léopard.
Au cas où qql'un aurait la soluce 

ps : je précise que bien qu'étant un graveur, je souhaite avant tout l'utiliser comme lecteur pour regarder des Blu ray sur mon mac.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Novembre 2011)

Regarder BR sur un mac, oublie. C'est actuellement impossible... OSX ne peut pas les décoder.
Des pistes et des explications ici.


----------



## Mac276 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Regarder BR sur un mac, oublie. C'est actuellement impossible... OSX ne peut pas les décoder.
> Des pistes et des explications ici.



:afraid: Là tu m'inquiètes : effectivement je suis au courant que le système OSX ne peut pas lire les BR, mais en même temps j'ai lu qu'on pouvait pourtant contourner ce prb en passant par certains lecteurs/graveurs (comme celui-ci), qui eux le peuvent.
Alors qu'en est-il exactement ?


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Novembre 2011)

Pas de panique excessive... Tu peux tout faire avec un BR sous OSX sauf une chose : regarder directement un film. Voilou.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Pas de panique excessive... *Tu peux tout faire* avec un BR sous OSX sauf une chose : regarder directement un film. Voilou.



Non, là, tu exagères, j'ai essayé de me faire un café avec le mien, depuis que j'ai ajouté l'eau bouillante, il refuse tout service ! :rateau:

Bon, sans rire, dans le lien que tu as mis, il semble que nos estimés confrères de Mac4Ever donnent un moyen (certes un poil compliqué à mettre en &#339;uvre, mais rien d'insurmontable) de regarder un film depuis nos Mac. Par contre, le logiciel en question dans l'article est-il passé de la phase ß à la phase commerciale, là ?


----------



## pcnum (20 Juillet 2017)

Je reveille ce post car j'ai ce meme probleme
J'utilise Toast Titanium 12 et j'ai Erreur d'inferface 4 et quelquefois un message de connexion instable
Je n'utilise pas de HUB je suis directement branché sur mon iMac 2017 sous OS Sierra

J'ai déja gaspillé 10 DVD-R
Avez vous une idée?
Je ne comprends pas car ça fonctionnait avant sur mon Mac Pro ?


----------



## NestorK (20 Juillet 2017)

pcnum a dit:


> Je reveille ce post car j'ai ce meme probleme
> J'utilise Toast et j'ai Erreur d'inferface 4
> et quelquefois un message de connexion instable
> Je n'utilise pas de HUB je sur directement branché sur mon iMac



J'avais des soucis sur Sierra et la version 15 de Toast, soucis réglés avec les versions suivantes. Du coup ta version 12... Je ne doute pas qu'elle fonctionnait sur ton Mac Pro, mais mettre ton Toast à jour n'en est pas moins très recommandé.


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2017)

Dans certains cas de figure, Roxio conseille de virer les fichiers de préférences dans le dossier Système et dans le dossier Utilisateur.


----------



## pcnum (20 Juillet 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> J'avais des soucis sur Sierra et la version 15 de Toast, soucis réglés avec les versions suivantes. Du coup ta version 12... Je ne doute pas qu'elle fonctionnait sur ton Mac Pro, mais mettre ton Toast à jour n'en est pas moins très recommandé.


En fait je n'ai besoin de toast que pour graver et les options supplémentaires (conversions, lecteurs, montage...) ne m'interessent pas.
J'ai fait un test avec Nero sur Parallels Desktop mais bizzarement le lecteur n'est plus reconnu  pourtant tout fonctionnait lorsque j'avais le Mac Pro
J'ai fait un essai en remplacant le cable USB 3 d'origine par un autre cable USB 3 mais rien n'y fait, j'ai débranché tous les périphériques USB 3, rien n'y fait non plus.

Dans Toast Titanium 12 le graveur clignote apparait 10 secondes puis disparait. Je veux bien changer ou mettre à jour le logiciel mais si c'est pour me rendre compte que le problème est ailleurs, ça sera de l'argent gaspillé à rien.


----------



## pcnum (20 Juillet 2017)

Je viens de l'acheter mais ça ne resoud pas mon probleme
J'ai remplacé l'alimentation aucun changement
le graveur qui apparait dans destination se met a apparaitre quelques secondes puis disparaitre sans arrêt

Encore un achat inutile !
	

		
			
		

		
	







et puis avec d'autres DVD, je n'ai plus le graveur qui apparait


----------



## pcnum (20 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Dans certains cas de figure, Roxio conseille de virer les fichiers de préférences dans le dossier Système et dans le dossier Utilisateur.


Où as tu vu cette infos ?

Bizzarement je viens de tapoter sur le graveur et je viens de réussi d'en graver un. Bizzare !


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2017)

pcnum a dit:


> Où as tu vu cette infos ?


Ben chez Roxio dans leur FAQ et dans d'autres forums. 

Je pense que tu devrais faire une désinstallation propre et manuellement avec EasyFind qui est dans App Store et gratuit. Le Finder n'est pas très précis pour des recherches manuelles. Puis de faire l'installation de ta nouvelle version.


----------



## pcnum (20 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ben chez Roxio dans leur FAQ et dans d'autres forums.
> 
> Je pense que tu devrais faire une désinstallation propre et manuellement avec EasyFind qui est dans App Store et gratuit. Le Finder n'est pas très précis pour des recherches manuelles. Puis de faire l'installation de ta nouvelle version.


C'est une version mise a jour


ça fait deux fois qui me fait redemarrer mon imac pour plantage

J'ai bien installé Easyfind mais que dois je chercher avec cette application?
J'ai aussi Onyx mais là encore mis a part réparer les autorisations, je ne vois pas

Je viens d'essayer de graver de nouveau et il m'indique ceci :
	

		
			
		

		
	






Pourtant j'ai mis ceci :


----------



## pcnum (20 Juillet 2017)

j'ai créé un profil d'utilisateur "test" vierge puis branché mon lecteur et j'ai toujours se clignotement sur le bureau. Du coup, ça ne peut pas être logiciel car il n'y a pas de logiciel d'installé.
Mon graveur est un LG BE14NU40


----------



## pcnum (20 Juillet 2017)

Obsolescence programmée ?
Acheté en fevrier 2016 !! alors que j'ai des graveurs depuis le milieu des années 90 et je dois dire que lorsque c'était la mode de graver, on n'avait des graveurs qui duraient plusieurs années. Aujourd'hui, non seulement le choix est assez limité, la majorité sont encore en USB2 et ils ne sont pas compatibles Mac et ils ne font pas le M Disc et ne font pas les blu-ray.

Bizzarement je venais de graver différents projets sur DVD, c'était le 10ème et ensuite problème !
déconnexion du graveur, reconnexion...


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2017)

Tu as essayé le chat en ligne de chez LG… http://www.lg.com/fr/graveurs-dvd-blu-ray/lg-BE14NU40 … ?



pcnum a dit:


> Mon graveur est un LG BE14NU40


*Edit :* c'est bizarre, tu mentionnes la marque Samsung alors que la référence emmène sur LG ?

Pour le S084D/TSBShttp… //www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SE-S084D/TSBS


----------



## pcnum (20 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as essayé le chat en ligne de chez LG… http://www.lg.com/fr/graveurs-dvd-blu-ray/lg-BE14NU40 … ?
> 
> 
> *Edit :* c'est bizarre, tu mentionnes la marque Samsung alors que la référence emmène sur LG ?
> ...



C'est bien un LG. J'ai essayé avec un coup de bombe d'air comprimé au bord de l'entrée du tiroir et cela semble fonctionner de nouveau. Ouf je vais donc annuler ma commande du graveur Pioneer 6XBDR-XS06

Qu'est ce que j'aurais perdu du temps aujourd'hui avec ça !!


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2017)

pcnum a dit:


> Qu'est ce que j'aurais perdu du temps aujourd'hui avec ça !!


Y'a des jours c'est comme ça, le tout est tout refonctionne.


----------

